# Amelia al Chelsea, è fatta



## MaggieCloun (1 Ottobre 2015)

Come riporta Di Marzio la scorsa settimana *Marco Amelia *si era già allenato con il Chelsea ma non si trattava di un provino ma semplicemente i blues stavano valutando la tenuta fisica, il giocatore ha convinto il Chelsea e oggi effetuerà le visite mediche, il portiere ex Milan firmerà un contratto fino a Giugno.


----------



## Mou (1 Ottobre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Come riporta Di Marzio la scorsa settimana *Marco Amelia *si era già allenato con il Chelsea ma non si trattava di un provino ma semplicemente i blues stavano valutando la tenuta fisica, il giocatore ha convinto il Chelsea e oggi effetuerà le visite mediche, il portiere ex Milan firmerà un contratto fino a Giugno.



Sono senza parole.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Ottobre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Come riporta Di Marzio la scorsa settimana *Marco Amelia *si era già allenato con il Chelsea ma non si trattava di un provino ma semplicemente i blues stavano valutando la tenuta fisica, il giocatore ha convinto il Chelsea e oggi effetuerà le visite mediche, il portiere ex Milan firmerà un contratto fino a Giugno.



Stanno messi malissimo  ma quindi ora lo mettono titolare? ma Begović è cosi tanto scarso rispetto a Marco? non capisco questa scelta (se mettono l'ex Milan titolare) cosa prendono a fare Begović se poi non hanno fiducia in lui mah..


----------



## juventino (1 Ottobre 2015)

Alla fine lo hanno ingaggiato sul serio


----------



## kolao95 (1 Ottobre 2015)

Questa supera Bonera al Villareal..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Ottobre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Stanno messi malissimo  ma quindi ora lo mettono titolare? ma Begović è cosi tanto scarso rispetto a Marco? non capisco questa scelta (se mettono l'ex Milan titolare) cosa prendono a fare Begović se poi non hanno fiducia in lui mah..


Resterà Begovic il titolare, però sia mai si fosse fatto male anche il bosniaco, con l'infortunio di Courtois, si sarebbero dovuti affidare al giovane Blackman. Evidentemente hanno preferito l'esperienza di Amelia all'inesperienza dell'inglese.


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (1 Ottobre 2015)

Una bravissima persona che merita questo e altro.


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Ottobre 2015)

Dopo aver preso a cazzotti Bonera, merita il meglio dalla vita


----------



## Ma che ooh (1 Ottobre 2015)

Begovìc, da quando è diventato il titolare , sta facendo la media di una papera grave a partita ( anche se in altre se l' è cavata bene ) , azzardo e dico che Amelia, una partita prima del rientro di Courtois la gioca


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Ottobre 2015)

Noooo ahahhaha


----------



## Coccosheva81 (1 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Dopo aver preso a cazzotti Bonera, merita il meglio dalla vita


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Ottobre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Come riporta Di Marzio la scorsa settimana *Marco Amelia *si era già allenato con il Chelsea ma non si trattava di un provino ma semplicemente i blues stavano valutando la tenuta fisica, il giocatore ha convinto il Chelsea e oggi effetuerà le visite mediche, il portiere ex Milan firmerà un contratto fino a Giugno.


----------



## Ma che ooh (1 Ottobre 2015)

Vai Amelia, conquista la Champions


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Ottobre 2015)

Idolissimo, dopo anni di panchina al fascio, si merita una vacanza


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Ottobre 2015)

si prendano pure Abbiati l'anno prossimo


----------



## raducioiu (1 Ottobre 2015)

Dalla Lupa Castelli Romani al Chelsea


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Ottobre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> si prendano pure Abbiati l'anno prossimo



Mourinho lo chiama per incitare la squadra in Champions 

"Combattenti di terra, di mare e dell'aria... è l'ora delle decisioni irrevocabili"


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Mourinho lo chiama per incitare la squadra in Champions
> 
> "Combattenti di terra, di mare e dell'aria... è l'ora delle decisioni irrevocabili"




Hahahaha


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Ottobre 2015)

grandissimo


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (2 Ottobre 2015)

Idolo!!


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Ottobre 2015)

Conoscendo Mourinho è capace di preferirlo a Begovic


----------



## Ma che ooh (2 Ottobre 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Conoscendo Mourinho è capace di preferirlo a Begovic



E saresti scontento di ciò


----------



## Dany20 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Tiferò per lui.


----------

